# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cần trợ giúp về step cool muscle

## Duongninh1997

Bây giờ e muốn nạp code. Để lên xuống thì bấm nút rồi 1 nút nhấn cái là nó chạy theo số vòng mk cài đặt thì cần chuẩn bị những gì ạ. Hoặc ai code giúp e hết bao nhieu e gửi ạ. Step 57 Cool Muscle cm1 aanyo dakin 24v dc . 0865549836. Mong các đại hiệp giúp đỡ tại hạ

----------


## CKD

Cái con coolmuscle này lưu lạc ở VN rất nhiều version. Và nó cũng khác nhau đôi chút, mấy con cũ quá thì cái soft của nó không hổ trợ nữa  :Big Grin:

----------

